# BMX oder Dirt Bike?



## anfänger1212 (21. Januar 2009)

hallo liebe Leute
Da ich grad erst anfange mich für BMX oder Dirt Bikes zu interesieren und im März mein Geburtstag ist wollte ich euch fragen was ihr mir empfehlen würdet ein BMX oder ein Dirt Bike? Es sollte am Ende so bis zu 400  kosten und leicht sein. Es sollte auch keine Gangschaltung haben (ist nicht so mein fall).Also liebe Pro´s ich suche ein Bike mit dem man gut Bunnyhops machen kann, Treppen herunterfahren kann & mit dem man griden kann (sieht find ich extrem cool aus).
ich wäre auch extrem dankbar wenn ihr mir gleich einen link mit geben würdet .
DANKE euer angehender Pro xD, Lenny (bitte entschuldigt Rechtschreibfeher bin LRS) .


----------



## boncurry (21. Januar 2009)

seas,.. 
ich fahr dirt bike und bmx,.. hab mir dieses aber auch erst vor kurtzem angeschafft,... 
nur zu deinen angaben glaub ich würde es eher auf ein bmx hinauslaufen, da man für unter 400 euro mit sicherheit kein ordentliches dirt bike herbekommt da muss man schon wesentlich mehr hinblättern, genauso wie für eins gutes bmx, allerdings gibt es da wesentlich bessere einsteigermodelle auch zu einem guten preis- leistungsverhältnis,...
zudem kommt das du die frage in den bmx teil geschrieben hast,... xD, was wahrscheinlich daraus hinauslaufen wird das es bestimmt mehr stimmen für bmx gibt...xD..^^,.. meiner meinung ist das du dir ein bmx holen solltest
aber im entdefekt musst du es trotzdem selbst entscheiden ^^,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (21. Januar 2009)

Ahoi
willst du fahren weil es cool aussieht oder weil es dir Spaß macht? 
Ich hab noch nie ein Dirt-Bike mit Pegs gesehen.
Vielleicht möchten mich jetzt ein paar Leute erschlagen, aber ich denke ein Dirt-Bike nimmt man wenn man auch Dirt fährt und da du scheinbar Street fahren willst würde ich doch eher ein BMX-Bike nehmen... damit kann man dann auch Dirten! ^^

mfg qam


----------



## puma347 (21. Januar 2009)

BMX BMX BMX
hat nur vorteile


----------



## Stirni (21. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> willst du fahren weil es cool aussieht oder weil es dir Spaß macht?



wie bist du an den sport gekommen ?
hast nen kleines fahrrad gesehen und gedacht "oi!damit fahr ich ab jetz!" ? 



puma347 schrieb:


> BMX BMX BMX
> hat nur vorteile



richtig


----------



## lennarth (21. Januar 2009)

also erstmal kriegst du pluspunkte für deinen namen.
ich würd jetzt mal sagen,in anbetracht dessen,dass ich am anfang auch treppen runtergefahren bin und jetzt doch eher..anders fahre,kauf dir ein bmx.damit gehen viele tricks leichter von der hand,treppen runterfahren will eh niemand,denn die kannst du auch springen und grinden ist mit mtb bisschen schwul.
check mal so ein paar seiten:
www.bikestation-bs.de
www.parano-garage.de
da solltest du dich mal bei kompletträdern umschauen.mach dich da erstmal schlau,was es so gibt,aus was die sind und so weiter und bei fragen stellst du die hier einfach.wenn dir ein rad gefällt,poste es,die leute hier können dir etwas dazu sagen.achso und dann ist hier auchnoch irgendwo der 'welches einsteigerbike'-thread gepinnt,den würd ich am besten mal von hinten aufrollen und reinschauen,da sind wohl auch nützliche sachen drin.blah


----------



## anfänger1212 (21. Januar 2009)

Also ich will fahren weils fun macht, ich würd auchn rosanes bike nehmen die farbe ist eig egal. Eigentlich war ich felsenfest davon überzeugt ein Dirt Bike zu nehmen aber als ich die videos von den Pros gesehn hab woll ich lieber ein BMX die sind ja auch leichter xD.Ich find es einfach zu cool ein BMX zu sehen wenn es sonen bunnyhop mit 180 grad drehung macht COOL!
Schreibt ma schön weiter xD UND ist ein BMX schwer wenn es ohne packs 12 kilo wiegt?


----------



## lennarth (21. Januar 2009)

für ein anfänger rad geht das so.teurere räder werden eh immer leichter.
na dann zieh dir mal weiter videos rein und geh räder rauspicken.


----------



## puma347 (21. Januar 2009)

für den anfang würde ich schienbeinschoner anziehen.ich kämpf schon mein jahrelang mit diesem problem


----------



## anfänger1212 (21. Januar 2009)

Ein paar bikes:
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/gt-bmx-el-centro-freestyle/7497.html?c=8&c=8

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/khe-derrick-lt/17428.html?c=8&c=8

http://www.zeg.de/de/bikes/details.aspx?prod=14765&sub=80
 vielleicht ist eins davon ja OK ok?


----------



## boncurry (21. Januar 2009)

halt dich lieber an die parano garage, oder an die bike station, die kennen sich aus und stellen auch nur gute räder von kompetenten marken zur auswahl ,.. da gibts auch wesentlich bessere,.. mein tipp spar noch ein bischen und schau dann mal nach dem wethepeople addict, oder estern shovelhead oda so in die richtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (21. Januar 2009)

anfänger1212 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Also liebe Pro´s ich suche ein Bike mit dem man gut Bunnyhops machen kann, Treppen herunterfahren kann & mit dem man griden kann (sieht find ich extrem cool aus).
> 
> [...]



Für alles Technische würde ich auch ein BMX nehmen. Bei begrenztem Budget entweder ein gutes gebrauchtes oder ein Auslauf- bzw. Vorjahresmodell.



anfänger1212 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> (bitte entschuldigt Rechtschreibfeher bin LRS) .



Hier muss irgendwo ein Nest sein.


----------



## Trailst4R (21. Januar 2009)

btnx


----------



## Caracal (21. Januar 2009)

anfänger1212 schrieb:


> Ein paar bikes:
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/gt-bmx-el-centro-freestyle/7497.html?c=8&c=8
> 
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/bmx/khe-derrick-lt/17428.html?c=8&c=8
> ...



Das mittlere für deinen Einsatzzweck schonmal gar nicht. Ansonsten hat Leonard Eidechse das Wichtigste schon geschrieben.


----------



## anfänger1212 (21. Januar 2009)

*FIT STR-1 BMX (Brakeless)*

- Frame: 20" TopTube, Chromoly Toptube & Hi-Ten
- Bar: 7.25" High
- Grips: Fit
- Stem: Front Load
- Headset: Internal
- Pedals: PVC
- Crank: Tubular Chromoly with US-BB
- Spocket: 25T
- Driver: 9T
- Front Wheel: 36H Alu Hub, 14mm SB with Alienation PBR Rim & Fit 20"x2.1 Tire
- Rear Wheel: 36H Alu Cassette Hub, 14mm SB with Alienation PBR Rim & Fit 20"x1.95 Tire
- Seat: Short
- Weight: 11.57 kg
Ist das ein Gutes? Find ich vom Gewicht her am besten
Ich hab auch noch die ganzen KHE bikes gesehn aber da steht kein Gewicht aber sonst ist KHE ja ganz gut oder?


----------



## boncurry (21. Januar 2009)

ähm ja also das FIT ist meiner meinung nicht schlecht nur ob brakeless für den anfang schon das beste is ^^,..
und die khe´s find ich auch nicht schlecht stellen auch soweit ich weis sehr leichte einsteigerbikes her ,..


----------



## anfänger1212 (21. Januar 2009)

Wir haben bei uns aufm dorf sone Kirchenmauer gut 1,20 hoch meine Freunde beide cross for you Fahrer(Pfosten) können da runter springen ich doch sicher auch, mit nem BMX oder? Dann zeig ich Anfänger den mal was COOL ist HIHIHIHI xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (21. Januar 2009)

ich persönlich halte nicht viel von KHE,und würde definitiv das Fit vorziehen...wie wäre es mit dem Fit TRL 1 oder 2 ? nur hr bremse reicht und is gut!


----------



## .nOx (21. Januar 2009)

verrat uns dochmal wie groß und wie alt du bist


http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4496

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4636

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5087

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5121

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4628


----------



## anfänger1212 (21. Januar 2009)

Heisst BREAKLESS nicht ,das das bike keine bremsen hat ? Naja ich bin ja geschickt xD


----------



## anfänger1212 (21. Januar 2009)

coole bikes viel cooleres Forum als modellbauforen xD Die he sind leicht und cool am besten wär ein bike in türkis hellblau oder anderen signalfarben.


----------



## .nOx (21. Januar 2009)

irgendwie werde ich das gefühl nicht los das du ein fake bist...


----------



## puma347 (21. Januar 2009)

anfänger1212 schrieb:


> coole bikes viel cooleres Forum als modellbauforen xD Die he sind leicht und cool am besten wär ein bike in türkis hellblau oder anderen signalfarben.


grün auch 
http://www.amazon.de/BMX-Fingerbike...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1232572944&sr=8-1


----------



## King Jens one (21. Januar 2009)

kommst du aus Mannheim oder aus Mehmingen! Nur Leute aus Mannheim dürfen BMX fahren hahahahahaha


----------



## aZzu (21. Januar 2009)

1.) Versteh ich nicht was es an KHE aus zusetzen gibt! Die Stellen super Parts her ( Außer die Faltmäntel  ) und zeigen wenigstens mal inovationen !

2.) Zu deinen Bikes:

Kauf dir ein BMX!! 

Das Beste einseiger Kinderfahrrad ist das WTP Addict

http://peoplestore.popdata.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_44&products_id=4117

Full Cromo Rahmen!!! was eingentlich das Wichtigste ist !

Sonst halt ne "Trendy" 25/9 Übersetzung, 8" Lenker umd mit 11,8 Wirklich Leicht, wenn man bedenkt das da nur Schwere Salt sachen dran sind
(Salt ist einer Unterfirma von WTP aber Halt Schwer im vergleich zu teueren Parts  )


----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

aZzu schrieb:


> 1.) Versteh ich nicht was es an KHE aus zusetzen gibt! Die Stellen super Parts her ( Außer die Faltmäntel  ) und zeigen wenigstens mal inovationen !



Vorbau/Lenker Kombi bei diversen leuten angerissen an der klemme,Full TI rahmen als reines Marketingobjekt,Zenith ist hässlich wie die nacht.genauso wie fast alle anderen kompletträder von denen.


----------



## aZzu (22. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> Vorbau/Lenker Kombi bei diversen leuten angerissen an der klemme,Full TI rahmen als reines Marketingobjekt,Zenith ist hässlich wie die nacht.genauso wie fast alle anderen kompletträder von denen.




KHE SwissMiss oder die Anchor Bar? Ist die Erste Charge von KHE. die Neuen werden halten hoffe ich mal  
KHE darf also kein Marketing Betreiben  seh es lieber so, es zeigt was tech. alles Möglich ist. 
Das Zenith ist halt "untrendy" weil nicht Schwarz und (Farbe einfügen) ist.
Außerdem ist das Aussehen eh ein Geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (22. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn KHE sicher nicht das Nonplusultra der BMX Firmen ist, muss man denen aber zu Gute halten, dass sie in den letzten Jahren wirklich besser geworden sind. Alleine die ganzen Freecoaster und die Faltreifen usw. 
Vor ein paar Jahren hingen die immer hinterher, so wie es m.M.n. bei Felt heute noch ist. 

Meine Meinung zum Thema:
Da du hier im BMX Forum bist, ist ein BMX natürlich Pflicht. Ich fahr sowohl BMX als auch ab und an mal MTB und auf dem kleineren Rad fühlt ich viel wohler.


----------



## aZzu (22. Januar 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Auch wenn KHE sicher nicht das Nonplusultra der BMX Firmen ist, muss man denen aber zu Gute halten, dass sie in den letzten Jahren wirklich besser geworden sind. Alleine die ganzen Freecoaster und die Faltreifen usw.
> Vor ein paar Jahren hingen die immer hinterher, so wie es m.M.n. bei Felt heute noch ist.
> 
> Meine Meinung zum Thema:
> Da du hier im BMX Forum bist, ist ein BMX natürlich Pflicht. Ich fahr sowohl BMX als auch ab und an mal MTB und auf dem kleineren Rad fühlt ich viel wohler.




Ich bin Selber 24" gefahren ne Zeit Lang aber die Kinderrädchen liegen mir mehr 

Und zu Felt: Die Neuen Bikes sind Gut geworden, nur es fehlte Felt an Inovationen eine Zeit lang, schlecht sind sind die dennoch nicht zb der Dreamcatcher soll ein Toller Rahmen sein


----------



## gmozi (22. Januar 2009)

puma347 schrieb:


> BMX BMX BMX
> hat nur vorteile



Eben NICHT!

Nen BMX hat auch Nachteile.
Mal zwei Beispiele:
Gerade beim Dirt fahren ist nen 24 oder gar 26 Zoll Rad einfach viel laufruhiger.
Dazu kommt noch die körperliche Belastung, die bei nem BMX einfach viel höher ist.

usw.


----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

aZzu schrieb:


> KHE SwissMiss oder die Anchor Bar? Ist die Erste Charge von KHE. die Neuen werden halten hoffe ich mal
> KHE darf also kein Marketing Betreiben  seh es lieber so, es zeigt was tech. alles Möglich ist.
> Das Zenith ist halt "untrendy" weil nicht Schwarz und (Farbe einfügen) ist.
> Außerdem ist das Aussehen eh ein Geschmackssache



Anchor bar.ob die neuen klemmen halten werden,wird man ja sehen.

was technisch möglich ist,sollte aber auch halten...sonst lass ich mir morgen nen plastikrahmen spritzen/gießen/schmieden was auch immer...is zwar schon toll,dasss die nen rahmen bauen können der ca. soviel wiegt wie meine gabel,aber ob er das auch aushält,sei mal dahingestellt...dazu kommt,dass es nur ein flatland rahmen ist,den eastern grim reaper ti kann man kaufen (jaja teuer.....) , wiegt nur unwesentlich mehr und ist für dirt&street.ob man so sauber fährt,bzw. es sich zutraut so zu fahren,dass er hält,ist ne andere sache 

nein das Zenith ist optisch nich so dolle weil sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr tiefer rahmen + sehr sehr geringer vorlauf der gabel + pink+blau farbkombi.
ausserdem sind flache rahmen,geringer vorlauf,hohe lenker,plastikpedalen,sattel/stütze-kombo und sowieso alles trend.ist nicht irgendwie alles irgendwann mal trend ? dieses fahrrad vereinigt aber ziemlich viel der aktuellen trendyness.



RISE schrieb:


> Auch wenn KHE sicher nicht das Nonplusultra der BMX Firmen ist, muss man denen aber zu Gute halten, dass sie in den letzten Jahren wirklich besser geworden sind. Alleine die ganzen Freecoaster und die Faltreifen usw.
> Vor ein paar Jahren hingen die immer hinterher, so wie es m.M.n. bei Felt heute noch ist.



dem stimme ich zu...allerdings sind die faltreifen ein ganz bisschen teuer und halten tuen sie ja bei einigen auch nicht richtig...




und jetz back to topic...man das ich immer so vom thema wegdriften muss...


----------



## anfänger1212 (22. Januar 2009)

also ich bin 12 und 170 cm gross und kaufe wahrscheinlich das khe caeser was meint ihr?


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> wie bist du an den sport gekommen ?
> hast nen kleines fahrrad gesehen und gedacht "oi!damit fahr ich ab jetz!" ?



Nö, ich bin mit meinem Mountain Bike über ein paar Dirt-Hügel gedüst und das hat mir so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich mehr wollte! Hab mich eben für ein BMX-Bike und nicht für ein Dirt-Bike entschieden. :<
Und beim betrachten diverser Videos dachte ich mir auch eher, sieht nach viel Spaß aus, zwar auch, dass es cool aussieht, aber das ist nicht der Punkt wegen dem ich etwas mache! 

Edith: 12 und 1,70 groß.


----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

er macht ja auch noch nix...
jeder siehts meistens in videos und denkt dran : krass alla das probier ick ooch ma


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Du hast denke ich schon recht, aber mir kann das ja eh egal sein. 
Kriegt dein Avatar bald Hasenohren?


----------



## boncurry (22. Januar 2009)

meine meinung da zu ist noch das du dich wirklich mal entscheiden solltest was du genau fahren willst ,... street oder dirt ?,...
ich fahr beides und man kann die unterschiede an vielen dingen merken wie z.b. di belastung der handgelenke oder sonst was, da beim dirt ja auch ne federgabel drann is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Wer braucht denn bitte Handgelenke?


----------



## boncurry (22. Januar 2009)

ja also ich hätt noch welche zu hause rumstehn,.. brauch ich nichmehr ,.. hat wer interresse xD ,..


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

In was für einem Zustand sind die denn? Ich fahre gerne mit 4 Handgelenken und bräuchte 2 neue!


----------



## boncurry (22. Januar 2009)

haha xD,... ich habe die perverse vorliebe mit keinen zu fahren ist mal eine ganz neue erfahrung xD,..
sind noch in einem richtig guten zustand jedoch ist das linke einmal gebrochen jedoch schon wieder zusammengewachsen ^^,..


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Das ist schonmal gebrochen?? Schlechte qualität oder was war der Grund?


----------



## boncurry (22. Januar 2009)

dämlich aufs maul gefallen ^^,.. und dabei iwie mal gebrochen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (22. Januar 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Du hast denke ich schon recht, aber mir kann das ja eh egal sein.
> Kriegt dein Avatar bald Hasenohren?



klar


ihr miesen spammer


----------



## qam (22. Januar 2009)

Bist ja nur neidisch weil du dir keine Handgelenke leisten kannst!


----------



## snipernik (22. Januar 2009)

also^^ kommt natürlich drauf an was machen willst en dirt liegt satter in der luft en bmx is wendiger. aber zum streeten und für den preis kommt eig nur en bmx in frage^^ für 400 würde ich dir zu einem wtp addict empfehlen. bins schon öfters ma gefahren und für den preis bekommst nix besseres  ich persöhnlich habe ein dirt als 2t rad^^


----------



## gmozi (22. Januar 2009)

KEIN FAHRRAD HEISST "DIRT" !! meine güte neee ...


----------



## snipernik (22. Januar 2009)

ja haste recht ich mein ja auch die kategorie es heisst P3 "custom" 2008  was hier keine role spielt da er im bereich bis 400 euro gefragt hat^^


----------



## Stirni (23. Januar 2009)

es ist ein dirtbike

es heißt dirtbike 

AARGH


----------



## Trailst4R (23. Januar 2009)

ich hatte auch mal ein dirt


----------



## qam (23. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch Dirt und zwar an den Schuhen.


----------



## lennarth (23. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch immer ganz dirty.


----------



## MeinFahrradxD (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo ,
Ich habe beides sowohl dirt als auch bmx ;D
Als bmx habe ich das Subrosa altus sehr empehlens wert ;D
Und als dirt Erst gekauft dieses jahr das nsbike holy one mit bomber feder 
und ich muß sagen so für 180° 360° ist das bmx besser
wen ich jetz aber hoch springe will unso und auch mal no food nehm ich des dirt also beides gut ;D

Sorry führ die fehler
Lg von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konsti-d (5. Mai 2012)

hat wohl wieder einer mit Fluxkompensator rumgespielt.


----------



## freddeinallah (6. Mai 2012)

MeinFahrradxD schrieb:


> no food nehm ich des dirt also beides gut



Tatsache


----------

